# New updates/photos/eggsacks etc....



## syndicate (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys,
Heres some updates and photos of whats been going on in my spider room!

_Encyrotella olivacea _have just recently molted into 2nd instar and are now off to find new homes! 








This is my third egg sack of this species here and I hope to produce many more in the future!

Next up is a recent egg sack I found that I am very excited about!This species is pretty rare in captivity so I'm hoping it go's well!
_Lyrognathus crotalus_







You can see photos of this species in my last update thread here!Very cool spiders!

Another egg sack recently constructed is this one by one of my _Cyriopagopus schioedtie_ females







Hoping my other females will follow suit and lay soon to!

Here is a pretty rare dwarf species from Malaysia that I just got a couple egg sacks of! 

_Coremiocnemis jeremeyhuffi_







Heres a photo of my adult female _Monocentropus balfouri_






She could use a date if anyone has a male ;]

Here's a _Lampropelma_ sp."Borneo black" egg sack I just pulled this week!







And last here is some photos of my newly hatched _Lamproplema nigerrimum_ spiderlings!I've been trying to breed this species for a little while now!Was a nice surprise this morning to see some had molted into 2nd instar before I left for work! 













Thanks for looking!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pics! Those little slings are adorable!  Good luck on finding a date for that M. balfouri


----------



## syndicate (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks!Yeah I would love to hatch out some balfouri over here!
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 28, 2012)

Good job, Chris! Can't wait to see what happens with the schioedtei and crotalus.


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 28, 2012)

Great photos! Man... That M. balfouri is awesome.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!
-Chris


----------



## advan (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice work man! Awesome species!


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work, I always enjoy seeing the species you keep and breed.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks again guys!
-Chris


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work as always Chris. I would love to have some of those E. olivacea, and those L. crotalus.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 1, 2012)

Cheers man!If you want some Olivacea send me a PM ;]
-Chris


----------



## Scourge (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats Chris! Keep us up to date with the Lyrognathus and Coremiocnemis sacs.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 16, 2012)

Scourge said:


> Congrats Chris! Keep us up to date with the Lyrognathus and Coremiocnemis sacs.


Will do thanks!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 16, 2012)

*Some new photos,hatchings,eggsacks ect...*

hi guys,
Just sharing some new photos and updates from my spider room!

_Lampropelma_ sp."Borneo Black" just started molting into 1st in-star last night!







Recently pulled this _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ eggsack







They were well along when the sack was opened and have now also started molting into 1st in-star 






I love this species and of course this genus so its always great to hatch out more of these!!

Here is another eggsack made last month by one of my _Cyriopagopus schioedtei _females!You can vaguely make out her legs hovering over the egg case if you look close!







Next is a _Ornithoctoninae_ sp. "Prison de abeilles" adult female with eggsack






unfortunately its a phantom sack!It is a good sign tho..means that I will be breeding them very soon! ;]

Here is a tiny non Asian spider that made its way into my collection recently!
_Hapalopus_ sp."Colombia/Small"






Awesome little spiders!!Been very interested in dwarf species lately!

Here is a couple update photos from my _Coremiocnemis tropix_ communal experiment













These are starting to get really big!!Very soon I plan on separating the colony,counting and ventral sexing them all out.I have not yet witnessed any cannibalism so It may be safe to say these are a truly communal species and as far as I know the only Selenocosmiinae spiders that can be housed together like this.I should make a video of all these guys feeding.They will completely destroy an adult _Blaptica dubia_ roach and leave next to nothing behind when finished hehe!Fun stuff 
Last up here is a couple shots of a newly molted sub adult male _Phlogius_ sp."Stents"












Hopefully he will mature on his next molt!

Thanks for looking!!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome stuff, Chris! You're killing it over there man.  I can't wait till you pair the Ornithoctoninae sp. "Prison de abeilles"! That sp. is definitely on my want list. I'm also getting anxious about that schioedtei sac.  I can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 16, 2012)

Simply awesome, Chris!  Any other tales/rumors/etc. of other members of Coremiocnemis displaying communality?


----------



## awolfe (Mar 16, 2012)

So exciting to see all of your egg sacs! Im patiently waiting


----------



## Philth (Mar 16, 2012)

Very cool Chris, is that the female "Prison de abeilles" that I Looked at the sheds from? Or were you able to sex out other females?  Very cool pics of the _C. tropix_ too. Did you hear that they can be kept like that , or did you just take a chance since you had them?

Later,Tom


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, so much cool stuff in one post!  Hopefully you have a male lined up for your "prison de abeilles"...?


----------



## Big B (Mar 17, 2012)

Just saw this thread, congats. Nice T's to have sacs of for sure.


----------



## hotflakes2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey nice T's, I hope I could breed Tiger rumps soon.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 17, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome stuff, Chris! You're killing it over there man.  I can't wait till you pair the Ornithoctoninae sp. "Prison de abeilles"! That sp. is definitely on my want list. I'm also getting anxious about that schioedtei sac.  I can't wait to see what's inside!


haha thanks man!You will be first to know about both the schioedtei eggsacks ;]



zonbonzovi said:


> Any other tales/rumors/etc. of other members of Coremiocnemis displaying communality?


Not that I know of!Also worth mentioning that this species will eventually be moved out of the genus Coremiocnemis so they differ quite a bit from the species found in Malaysia and other areas of South East Asia.

---------- Post added 03-17-2012 at 10:52 AM ----------




Philth said:


> Very cool Chris, is that the female "Prison de abeilles" that I Looked at the sheds from? Or were you able to sex out other females?  Very cool pics of the _C. tropix_ too. Did you hear that they can be kept like that , or did you just take a chance since you had them?
> 
> Later,Tom


Yeah man I think you were spot on with all the molts I sent you while back.I managed to confirm them all with ventral sexing and I have 2 females in my group now.The tropix communal kinda started more or less because nobody wanted to buy slings and once I bred them for a second time I was flooded with the little guys lol!So it pretty much started out of pure laziness I guess you can say haha!
But it turns out they are very tolerant of each other.I was told by someone not long ago that tropix can be found living in very close quarters to each other in the wild but when this person tried a communal set up it did not pan out to well.Perhaps keeping them in a smaller tank is necessary to success?I believe I started the setup with about 75 individuals so once I separate and count them all out It will be interesting to see how many are left.I'm assuming I should be able to ventral sex them all out to so that will also be interesting to see the male/female ratio.You still have any over there?
-Chris

---------- Post added 03-17-2012 at 10:52 AM ----------




jbm150 said:


> Wow, so much cool stuff in one post!  Hopefully you have a male lined up for your "prison de abeilles"...?


I have 3 males ;]

-Chris


----------



## Philth (Mar 17, 2012)

syndicate said:


> You still have any over there?
> 
> -Chris


yeah I lost one or two, but I still have a few.  Haven't sexed them yet though, they are still pretty small.
Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Mar 21, 2012)

Just pulled some eggsacks this week and so far everything is looking good!

First off is a little dwarf species from Malaysia.Opened this sack up to find post embryo nymphs!!

_Coremiocnemis jeremeyhuffi_













Next is an eggsack I am super excited about and is without a doubt one of the most important breedings I've done here yet.

_Lyrogronathus crotalus_


















Looking great so far!Fingers crossed this one is a success as these are extremely rare in captivity and from what I understand quite difficult to breed!Also worth mentioning they are also badass spiders to hehe!! (check the link in my sig for pics!)

Here is another member of the subfamily _Selenocosmiinae_ that I hope to breed this year!

_Selenocosmia ardnsti_






Love this species!!A certain AB member was kind enough to donate his male to me so I hope to get lots of action for him late this year with my girls! 

Last is a spider everyone should recognize!

_Xenesthis immanis_ (Newly molted female)












These are truly one of the most beautiful  NW tarantulas!Hope to have a go at breeding this species in the next couple years!
Thanks for looking!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 21, 2012)

How big is your arndsti?  That's one good lookin' girl!  Hope you continue to have success with that crotalus sac, looks fantastic so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 21, 2012)

Great stuff man!  That little _Coremiocnemis_ sac is adorable lol.

Later, Tom


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 21, 2012)

Way to go, Chris! That arndsti is gorgeous and I cant wait to get a few of those crotalus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Mar 21, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> How big is your arndsti?  That's one good lookin' girl!  Hope you continue to have success with that crotalus sac, looks fantastic so far


This one above is maybe close to 4.5"?I have a couple more and one big girl pushing at least 6"



Philth said:


> Great stuff man!  That little _Coremiocnemis_ sac is adorable lol.
> 
> Later, Tom


Lmao!Its a little one!My first female ate the sack she made that lil bastard!So really hoping this one is good!
-Chris


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful S. arndsti! I hope you have some success with them, they are near the top of my "desperately want to buy" list.


----------



## advan (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on everything! How's your _Heteropoda davidbowie_ coming along?


----------



## syndicate (Mar 22, 2012)

advan said:


> Congrats on everything! How's your _Heteropoda davidbowie_ coming along?


Thanks man!I have two survivors from my Heteropoda davidbowie eggsacks and they are both very close to adult size now.Still unsexed but I'm leaning towards female on them.How awesome would it be if they were a pair?!heh!
I will try and grab some photos of them for my next update on here!I'm kinda scared to take them out for photos tho lol!I don't think most people really appreciate the insane speed huntsman spiders have!Take your fastest tarantula and times it by 100!! D:
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Mar 22, 2012)

When you get a sac from one of the _S. arndsti_, if you have a waiting list for people who want one, make sure I'm on it! Hot damn that's a good-looking spider.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't think they will be to difficult to breed so I'm confident I'll be able to hatch some out in the near future ;]
Also Selenocosmia tend to make rather large eggsacks,sometimes containing 200+ spiderlings so there should be plenty to go round if successful!
-Chris


----------



## dactylus (Mar 23, 2012)

Great photos and lots of species I'd love to get slings from in the near future!

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just adding some more photos and updates from my spider room!!

To start it off the _Lyrognathus crotalus_ are looking very good and they have just started molting into 1st in-star and leaving the eggsack!







_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ have all now molted into 2nd in-star and will be off to find new homes shortly!







These are some big leggy spiderlings!!

Here is a photo of one of my adult female _Chilobrachys dyscolus_ holding on to a phantom eggsack







All my adults make these like clockwork every year.Absolutely love this species!They get huge,have a great attitude lol,and also like many other _Chilobrachys_ do extremely well in captivity!Very hardy tarantulas!

Here is a newly molted _Cyriocosmus elegans_ sub-adult







Just starting to show adult colors!This little guy was hatched out by Tom Patterson AKA Philth!

Here is a _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_ eggsack I just pulled this week



















Looking great so far!!

Here is a rather uncommon species you don't see every day!
_Sericopelma_ sp."Bocas del toro" (Panama)
Adult Female







Hope to breed these in the very near future!

Here is a juvenile _Thrigmopoeus truculentus_ thats starting to show some adult coloration







This is a photo of my little spider room helper hehe!







AKA my cat Loaf!

Here's a couple Young _Poecilotheria subfusca_ females I just re-housed!













Here's a couple fish eye shots of my spider room if anyone missed these!













And lastly here is a _Chilobrachys_ sp."Guangxi" eggsack I just found!







Thanks for looking!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidsrva (Apr 1, 2012)

this is certainly something to be proud of ! - i like how organized everything is, you really took the time to maximize every square foot of the room!

i built all my shelving out of 10 foot boards - its really sturdy but it doesnt look this good !!!!

---------- Post added 04-01-2012 at 04:24 PM ----------

by the way, how much was your fish-eye lens? i have an old nikon-d70 with an aftermarket tamron lens - but i want a fish eye


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> this is certainly something to be proud of ! - i like how organized everything is, you really took the time to maximize every square foot of the room!
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-01-2012 at 04:24 PM ----------
> ...


Thanks man!
The fisheye lens is actually on my girlfriends Cannon.She is borrowing it from a friend and I think its kind of a pricey lens.Prob in the 500$ range I'd guess?
-Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow man, lots of good stuff!  How big do dyscolus get, if you know?  Congrats on the new sacs as well, esp the schioedtei.  The Sericopelma is a good lookin T, is it a new pick up or have you had it for a while?  

hehe Loaf


----------



## paassatt (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like things are progressing quite beautifully. Any updates on the _Coremiocnemis jeremeyhuffi_ sac?


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 1, 2012)

That cat's eyes are too funny  But the female P subfusca are sick! Even when they're juvis, the markings are still stunning.  Loving all the sling pics, keep em coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow man, lots of good stuff!  How big do dyscolus get, if you know?  Congrats on the new sacs as well, esp the schioedtei.  The Sericopelma is a good lookin T, is it a new pick up or have you had it for a while?
> 
> hehe Loaf


Thanks man!The dyscolus get quite large with legspans around 7" and are rather stocky spiders to!
Regarding the Sericopelma I have had a breeding group of these for some time now!I actually have a few Sericopelma species here I'm working with.



paassatt said:


> Any updates on the _Coremiocnemis jeremeyhuffi_ sac?


They just started molting into 1st in-star and leaving the eggsack.Looking like a pretty small clutch so not sure how many I will get from this breeding.
-Chris


----------



## crawltech (Apr 1, 2012)

Awsome updates man!...nice lookin boca del toro!, and congrats on all the success!


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow! All of your sacs and your setup are amazing! I desperately want to get my hands on a Borneo Black sling, the jet black of the species is awesome.


----------



## Danielson (Apr 2, 2012)

OMG! that Subfusca looks soo amazing! can't wait until my one grows to that size :biggrin:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!


kyahalhai21311 said:


> I desperately want to get my hands on a Borneo Black sling


Send me a PM ;]
-Chris


----------



## suzypike (Apr 9, 2012)

You've got some awesome species here. I feel like a kid in a toy store!  LOL!

How are those Lyrognathus crotalus doing?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2012)

suzypike said:


> You've got some awesome species here. I feel like a kid in a toy store!  LOL!
> 
> How are those Lyrognathus crotalus doing?


Thank you!There looking great so far!Hopefully will have some spiderlings in a few weeks time!
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2012)

suzypike said:


> You've got some awesome species here. I feel like a kid in a toy store!  LOL!
> 
> How are those Lyrognathus crotalus doing?


Thank you!There looking great so far!Hopefully will have some spiderlings in a few weeks time!
-Chris


----------



## Tfrog (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on all your eggsacs
Good work pays off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow looks like you got your hands full! healthy lookin Ts!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2012)

*Another update!*

Hi,
Another small update from my spider room!

This week the _Cyriopagopus schioedtei _ started to emerge from the eggsack as 1st in-star spiderlings!







Also the _Lampropelma _sp."Borneo Black" have all molted into 2nd instar spiderlings!







This batch represents my 4th successful hatching of this species so far! 

Here's a couple photos of one of my _Xenesthis immanis_ juvies













These were hatched out in the USA by Kelly Swift and Wow these things are growing like weeds!Can't wait until I can try and breed this species!

Next is a photo of my _Cyriocosmus ritae_ female I took while re-housing her tonight







Love this species!And genus!I need more haha!!Little gems 

Last up here is an older photo of one of my _Coremiocnemis obscura_ females.







Very under rated spiders!I love the leg banding and bushy back legs on these guys!

Thanks for looking!I have a tonnn of re-housing to do this upcoming week so I'm sure I will flood this thread with lots of new photos soon!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## advan (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome update! Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 15, 2012)

man.. i envy your collection. i like the lil borneo and the C. ritae.. hopefully ill be getting a couple soon from an AWESOME member here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Apr 15, 2012)

Keep up the great work!!  Congrats on your 4th successful hatching of the "Borneo Black" species!!

:worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers guys!!
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,
Been meaning to update this thread but been really busy over here!Lots of new stuff to post!

First off here's a couple newly molted adult females!

_Phlogius _sp."Stents"













_Selenocosmia effera_













This girl is getting huge!They look great freshly molted! 

Here is a young _Monocentropus balfouri_ female who just molted







And a young female _Haplopelma lividum_ who is also freshly molted







Newly molted _Haplopelma robustum_ male







Here is a young Haplopelma sp."Vietnam/Vonwirthi" female I recently acquired at the NY reptile show







Here is one of my Adult female _Ornithoctonus_ sp."Malthai"







This is what my _Ornithoctoninae_ sp."Prison de abeilles" females tank looks like hehe







This species webs a LOT!

This is a spider who needs a molt badly heh!

_Phlogius_ sp."Goliath"  Female







Here is a hopefully gravid _Selenocosmiinae_ sp."Black" West Malaysia female







Been trying to breed these for some time now so hope I can have some success this year!

Heres a little _Cyriocosmus sellatus _spiderling I just got







Found yet one more _Lamproplema_ sp."Borneo Black" eggsack last week!







Recently pulled another _Cyriopagopus schioedtei _ eggsack and everything is looking great!













All of the _Lyrognathus crotalus _spiderlings have molted into 2nd instar and are now off to find new homes!







Heres some photos of one of my _Xenesthis immanis_ females













Last off here is a little jumper I found out hiking the other day!

_Habrocestum pulex _- Adult Female







Thanks for looking!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 29, 2012)

Another post full of awesome.  Love the O. sp. H. robustum, gotsta get me one of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Apr 29, 2012)

Great stuff as usual Chris, Im curious why you went with the _Haplopelma robustum_ label and dropped the whole Ornithoctonae sp. "Malaysia/Haplopelma robustum" or whatever.  Was it just easier to type it that way, did something change?

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Tom,
Seems like more people are labeling it that lately and yes I was being lazy to haha!
-Chris


----------



## dactylus (Apr 29, 2012)

Between what you and Philth have cooking it appears that I need to place another order with Thornton Plastics, soon...  :wink:

(Cyriopagopus schioedtei, yet one more Lamproplema sp."Borneo Black" eggsack, Selenocosmiinae sp."Black" West Malaysia female, Ornithoctonus sp."Malthai", "O. sp. H. robustum")


You have some great looking species there.  Best of luck!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big B (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome thread! The last post/update with the pictures really tickled my fancy.  I see a few more T's on my to-get list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks!!
-Chris


----------



## HoboAustin (Apr 30, 2012)

The C. ritae are just beautiful!! All of these pictures are great, I can't wait for my Phlogius. "stents" to mature


----------



## syndicate (May 11, 2012)

*Updates>>>>*

Hi guys,
Here's some new photos and updates on my current breedings!

To start off here is a very nice looking _Haplopelma hainanum_ female!







And a freshly molted _Haplopelma lividum_ female having a little snack!







The first of two _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_ eggsacks started molting into second in-star this week!













Also the _Chilobrachys_ sp."Guangxi" have started to emerge from there eggsack as 1st in-star spiderlings













Last up is a breeding I am very excited about being a success!

_Psednocnemis jeremeyhuffi _ (2nd in-star spiderlings)













Not to many of these made it to 2nd in-star but I have enough to hopefully raise some future males which is the most important thing right now!
Thanks for looking!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jbm150 (May 11, 2012)

Lordy that hainanum is gorgeous.  Look at all them scrunches lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (May 30, 2012)

I want the Juvi Lividum and the Juvi Vonwirthi  lol


----------



## Billeh (May 30, 2012)

Am I REALLY the only one who wants to see his _Coremiocnemis tropix_ communally take down a large roach? Lol if you still have them set up communally PLEASE upload a video! I need to see this!!!! Also, I love your collection, you seriously have your hands on some nice species. The pictures are amazing! Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jun 2, 2012)

Been slacking on Keeping this updated but here's some new photos/updates to keep this thread going!

Start off with a few Asian females 

_Haplopelma doriae_ (Sub-Adult female)







_Lampropelma nigerrimum _ (Sub-Adult female)







_Cyriopagopus_ sp."Sulawesi" (Pre-molt adult female)







More _Lampropelma _sp."Borneo Black"  :X
This is my 5th good eggsack of this species so far!













Also my 2nd _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_ eggsack of the year has molted into 2nd instar and are mostly off in there new homes now!







Here is the result of a _Selenocosmia effera_ communal experiment






One giant juvenile about 5 times bigger than all my other spiderlings haha!

Here is one of my Psednocnemis jeremeyhuffi females that just double clutched for me a couple weeks back






Unfortunately she ate her eggsack again!!This species is proving to be tricky to captive breed but I now believe I know the key to success so hopefully future breedings will go much better!

This is a molt from one of my _Heteropoda davidbowie_ females







Here is another non tarantula I found outside my apartment

_Dolomedes tenebrosus_ (Mature male)













And last up here is a rather newly molted _Heterometrus spinifer_







Hopefully should have a new update soon!Also @ Billeh I will try my best and make a video of the tropix communal If I have time!
Thanks for looking!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dactylus (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking good Chris!  Thanks for the updates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work Chris! Thanks for the _Heteropoda davidbowie_ shot!


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2012)

advan said:


> Nice work Chris! Thanks for the _Heteropoda davidbowie_ shot!


Thanks man!I will try and take a picture of the actual spiders soon lol!They need to be re-housed shortly anyways!Things are so damn fast I have been putting it off heh!
-Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 3, 2012)

syndicate said:


> _Haplopelma doriae_ (Sub-Adult female)


Ohh yeah! (this is the Borneo orange fringe, right? Not the Kalimantan?)

Sucks about the effera communal but I guess now you know lol


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is so my favorite thing this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 3, 2012)

man, it looks like you've been busy 
grats on the borneo blacks and the C. schioedtei.

and i agree that totally is a great shot of your H. davidbowie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jun 3, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Ohh yeah! (this is the Borneo orange fringe, right? Not the Kalimantan?)


Yes sir!I just got a group of the sp."Kalimantan" tho to! ;]
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jun 26, 2012)

*Little update to keep this thread alive!!*

_Selenocosmia arndsti_ - Female  (LOVE this species!!)







_Orphnaecus dichromata_ - Female (Thanks Jason!!)







_Phormingochilus everetti_ - Spiderling







_Ornithoctoninae_ sp. "Kalimantan" -Sub adult female







_Haplopelma robustum_ - Immature male







Here are some recent matings!

_Phlogiellus baeri_







_Haplopelma schmidti_







Chilobrachys sp."Guangxi"







Last up here is a shot of a newly constructed trapdoor burrow made by one of my _Ornithoctonus_ sp."Malthai" females!







Will add more photos soon!Watch this space! 
-Chris

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, what a lineup! I can't wait to see the little everetti you guys have grow up


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 26, 2012)

syndicate said:


> _Selenocosmia arndsti_ - Female


wow!  That is a gorgeous spider!


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Jun 26, 2012)

syndicate said:


> _Selenocosmia arndsti_ - Female  (LOVE this species!!)


Yup, definitely going to have to grab a few of these if I get the chance.


----------



## advan (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice update as always Chris! I'm excited for the _Haplopelma robustum_ to mature!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 26, 2012)

Speaking of that, is Haplopelma robustum the accepted name for the species?  Or is it technically still Ornithoctoninae sp. Haplopelma robustum?  Which I think is more descriptive as to its supposed placing, as opposed to an actual taxonomic name....


----------



## advan (Jun 26, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Speaking of that, is Haplopelma robustum the accepted name for the species?  Or is it technically still Ornithoctoninae sp. Haplopelma robustum?  Which I think is more descriptive as to its supposed placing, as opposed to an actual taxonomic name....


I think it's still Ornithoctoninae sp. _Haplopelma robustum_. He just didn't feel like typing the whole thing out. I know I wouldn't want to every time I posted a pic!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 26, 2012)

I figured, just wasn't sure I didn't miss some breaking news in the Ornithoctoninae world


I love this thread, by the way lol


----------



## dactylus (Jun 27, 2012)

*Originally Posted by syndicate
*
Selenocosmia arndsti - Female (LOVE this species!!) 



TexasTreeViper said:


> Yup, definitely going to have to grab a few of these if I get the chance.


^
Agreed.  The wish list keeps growing and growing and growing...


----------



## Armstrong5 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Chris good luck with the schmidti man I need some males for my lady!!!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 28, 2012)

*Overdue update!!*

Hi guys,
Here's some new photos to keep this thread alive!

_Phormingochilus everetti_ - Spiderling







_Cyriopagopus_ sp."Sulawesi Black"  - Mating







_Cyriocosmus elegans_ - Mating







_Aphonopelma sp_."Cochise" - Adult female







_Aphonopelma chalcodes_ (Photos from Arizona trip!)

Adult female







Mature male







Female being "tickled" out of burrow



















_Selenocosmiinae_ sp."Black" (West Malaysia) - Female w/eggsack







Pulled this recently and so far so good!! 













All for now!Will add more soon 
-Chris

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 29, 2012)

Always love bumps of this thread.  Good luck with the Selenocosmiinae sp. black youngsters and all the pairings!  If I may put in a request, if you can get a pic of your big O. sp. Borneo orange fringe girl, I'd love to see her.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 20, 2012)

*Overdue Update!*



jbm150 said:


> If I may put in a request, if you can get a pic of your big O. sp. Borneo orange fringe girl, I'd love to see her.


Unfortunately she passed away..Of course after being mated to!I've tried pairing this species 3 times now all with no luck.What sucks tho is that was my last male!Probably the last male in the USA to :/
Anyhow!Here is the largest female I have right now!She is looking quite nice ;]

_Haplopelma doriae_ - Adult female







And here's some more photos/updates to keep this thread alive!

_Haplopelma robustum_ - Mating







This male is on loan from the famous American tarantula breeder Tom Patterson!

_Haplopelma sp_."Bach ma" - Juvenile







_Cyriopagopus sp_."Sumatra" - Sub-Adult Female







_Chilobrachys sp_."Penang" - Mating 







Very excited about this pairing!!These are really cool spiders!The males almost "Glow".They have this awesome white coloration!

_Coremiocnemis tropix_ (Dwarf form) - Adult Female






_Ornithoctonus sp_."Malthai"  - Juvenile







These little guys from my 2011 eggsack are getting some nice size to them!

_Cyriopagopus sp_."Sulawesi Black" - Eggsack 







Will post more soon!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 20, 2012)

Gorgeous pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 20, 2012)

How much different T species you have Syndicate? Very nice collection i must admit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Nov 20, 2012)

syndicate said:


> This male is on loan from the famous American tarantula breeder Tom Patterson!


lol dont feed my ego Nice stuff as usual. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan (Nov 20, 2012)

Tom, you are that famous, people always ask about you up here! 

Great job Chris and great pics as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Nov 20, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous pics!


Thanks!



Marijan2 said:


> How much different T species you have Syndicate? Very nice collection i must admit!


Thanks!
I have a lot of different species here lol!Not sure how many to be honest ;]
-Chris

---------- Post added 11-20-2012 at 01:48 PM ----------




tarcan said:


> Tom, you are that famous, people always ask about you up here!
> 
> Great job Chris and great pics as well!


Thanks Martin!
Me and Tom need to take a road trip up there!
 -Chris


----------



## dactylus (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking good as always Chris!  Thanks for the updates and the nice photos.

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Nov 29, 2012)

Some new updates!

Very excited about this and also it's possibly the first ever captive breeding of this species!
_Selenocosmiinae_ sp."Black" (West Malaysia)







Female here






Another thing I am quite happy about...
_Poecilotheria metallica_ female w/Eggsack







Fingers crossed all go's well with these!

Here is a young_ Chilobrachys fimbriatus _female













This is a stunning species of tarantula from the Philippines that most people probably don't even know exists lol
_Phlogiellus sp_."Palawan" 













_Coremiocnemis obscura_ - Female 







Lastly here is a non Asian spider D:
_Sericopelma sp_."Santa Catalina" (Panama)













More to come soon!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Drezno (Nov 29, 2012)

Man, you have so many interesting Ts. Good looking as well. Thanks for the pictures, and congrats on the breeding successes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice updates, as usual. Still waiting on those _Selenocosmia arndsti_ slings to be for sale, bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## journeys and scorpions (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello 

What I like most Selenocosmiinae sp. 'Black' (West Malaysia). Your other species are also very nice and great pictures as well have you done. An all-around nice update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!


paassatt said:


> Nice updates, as usual. Still waiting on those _Selenocosmia arndsti_ slings to be for sale, bud!


Once my male here matures I have 4 females ready ;]
Should be next molt!!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Nov 29, 2012)

POWER FEED THAT GUY!! 

Your S.a is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 29, 2012)

That palawan is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 30, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Once my male here matures I have 4 females ready ;]
> Should be next molt!!
> -Chris


I'd like to see a pic of the male once he matures, I was curious as to what he'd look like


----------



## syndicate (Nov 30, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of the male once he matures, I was curious as to what he'd look like


No problem Jeff!And If any slings are produced I will gladly send you a group to ;]
-Chris


----------



## dactylus (Dec 1, 2012)

Chris congratulations on the successful breeding of the Selenocosmiinae sp."Black" spiderlings!  I hope that you duplicate that success in the near future.  

Good luck with the onset of the 2013 spiderling production season!!

David


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of the male once he matures, I was curious as to what he'd look like


Ask and you shall receive!!Very excited this guy is mature now!! 

_Selenocosmia arndsti_ - Ultimate male






This male is very big!He will have plenty of work to do here very soon ;]

Here's some more new updates/photos!!

Few recent eggsacks

_Phlogiellus baeri_







_Psednocnemis brachyramosa_






_
Phlogius_ sp."Black"







_Cyriopagopus _sp."Sulawesi Black"































Here is a young male _Encyocratella olivacea_ from my first breeding of this species.Really starting to show that nice adult coloration now!!







Here are a  couple neat little species I will be breeding in 2013!

_Chilobrachys fumosus_

Female







Mature male







_Chilobrachys_ sp."Meghalaya Small" - Juvie male







Last up here is a freshly molted female of this beautiful species!
_Xenesthis immanis_ - Adult Female







More updates soon!
If you'd like to keep up to date with more photos and breeding info check out my FlickR page (Link below!) or my Facebook group @ www.Facebook.com/AsianTheraphosids
Happy holidays everyone!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 25, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Ask and you shall receive!!Very excited this guy is mature now!!
> 
> _Selenocosmia arndsti_ - Ultimate male
> 
> ...


Aww he looks awesome, thanks Chris.  Best of luck with him!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Jeff!
-Chris


----------



## advan (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice update as always Chris! Good luck and hurry with those _S. arndsti_! I need some males!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the updates and photos Chris!! 

Good luck with the freshly matured male S. arndsti!  Beautiful spider!!

Cyriopagopus sp."Sulawesi Black".  Yes!!



David


----------



## syndicate (Feb 2, 2013)

*Keeping it alive!!*

2013 is off to a pretty good start already! 
Here's some recent photos from my spider room!


_Phlogius sp_."Black"













_Cyriopagopus schioedtei_







_Phlogiellus baeri_













_Cyriopagopus sp_."Sulawesi Black" eggsack #2







_Monocentropus balfouri_







_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_







_Selenocosmia effera_







_Poecilotheria smithi_







_Cyriocosmus ritae_







_Chilobrachys dyscolus_







_Orphnaecus dichromatus_







_Poecilotheria subfusca_







_Hapalopus sp_."Colombia" (Small)







Will post more soon!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 3, 2013)

Good luck with all those sacs man! Pass some of that luck on over here.  I have yet to get a sac in 2013!!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats,and GL with those!Lookin like a good 2013 so far,and Jason,you will get your sacks,don't worry.


----------



## dactylus (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats on all the new sacs Chris!!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Mar 18, 2013)

Things have been super busy over here in the spider room!Lots of things hatching 

_Phlogius _sp."Black/Presley"







_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_













_Cyriocosmus ritae_







_Cyriopagopus scioedtei_







_Lampropelma nigerrimum_







_Poecilotheria metallica_













_Monocentropus balfouri_ 













_Haplopelma_ sp."Vietnam"







_Selenocosmia arndsti_ 



















_Holothele incei_ "Gold" - Female 



















_Chilobrachys_ sp."Meghalaya small"







More to come soon!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Shimotsukin (Mar 19, 2013)

Hope the S. arndsti pairing goes well, I'm already readying my wallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice update as always Chris! Good luck with everything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Mar 19, 2013)

Shimotsukin said:


> Hope the S. arndsti pairing goes well, I'm already readying my wallet.


Ditto this...


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on all the youngsters chris!  Do you have any pics of the Phlogius sp. black?  Are they a large Phlogius species?


----------



## syndicate (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks!The Phlogius sp."Black/Presley" is similar looking to P.crassipes but adults are a nice velvet black color post molt.Not sure on max size of adults but the spiderlings are huge!
Here is a photo of one of the original adults collected by Steve Nunn
http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/admin/photos/presley.jpg
-Chris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (Mar 20, 2013)

syndicate said:


> Thanks!The Phlogius sp."Black/Presley" is similar looking to P.crassipes but adults are a nice velvet black color post molt.Not sure on max size of adults but the spiderlings are huge!
> Here is a photo of one of the original adults collected by Steve Nunn
> http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/admin/photos/presley.jpg
> -Chris


Congratulations!!  Nice - I'm ready for a small group of these!



David


----------



## Artaeshia (Mar 20, 2013)

That H. incei 'Gold' just, quite literally took my breath away :love:


----------



## Dinho (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome thread!!
I'm full of admiration for the collection!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 22, 2013)

dactylus said:


> Congratulations!!  Nice - I'm ready for a small group of these!
> 
> 
> 
> David


Ditto...Chris, do you know if this is any different then sp. "Black" or just a more accurate update per location.  Does it have sideburns?


----------



## syndicate (Mar 22, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> Ditto...Chris, do you know if this is any different then sp. "Black" or just a more accurate update per location.  Does it have sideburns?


Same species!Send me a PM if your interested in any!
-Chris


----------



## syndicate (Jan 6, 2014)

It's been a while since I have added to this thread!!Where do I begin haha!

Here's some adult females to get things rolling!!

_Haplopelma minax_







_Lampropelma nigerrimum_







_Lampropelma_ sp."Borneo Black"







_Ornithoctonus _sp."Malthai"







_Ornithoctonus_ sp."Silver/Grey"







Phlogiellus sp."Palawan" 







More soon!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 7, 2014)

That minax looks pretty serious, is that the big/black variety?  How big is she?


----------



## syndicate (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Jeff,
Not sure of her exact leg span but if I had to guess prob right around 5".This spider is not the "big/black" variety we have been seeing for sale now.Whether or not this female matches to what others are calling the "Real minax" I am not sure either!She came from a Euro import years back and was likely a WC adult.
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bloodred1889 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi.
Your spider room is amazing.
your collection is awesome and your photos are great.

thankyou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dinho (Jan 22, 2014)

Amazing Collection! I envy each species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jan 25, 2014)

Some mating photos!

_Orphnaecus philippinus_







_Ornithoctonus_ sp."Silver/Grey"







_Cyriopagopus_ sp."Sumatra"







_Coremiocnemis tropix_







_Selenocosmia obscura_







_Haplopelma robustum_







_Haplopelma lividum_







_Haplopelma albostriatum_







_Chilobrachys dyscolus_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Philth (Jan 25, 2014)

Dam dude, I hope you stocked up on jars !  The "silver/greys" are nice.

Good luck, -Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2014)

Philth said:


> Dam dude, I hope you stocked up on jars !


Lol yah I might need to order more soon!!Either that or clean the 2000 or so dirty ones I have laying around haha!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking good Chris!  

When might you be producing P. jeremeyhuffi again?  I'd still love to pick some of those up from you on your next breeding of that species.

Good luck with the breeding efforts.

:smile:


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of lovin' going on.  Good luck on all of those pairings, especially the robustum!


----------



## syndicate (Jan 26, 2014)

dactylus said:


> Looking good Chris!
> 
> When might you be producing P. jeremeyhuffi again?
> 
> :smile:


I have what I believe is a pen-ultimate male now so maybe later this year??They were quite difficult to produce,would really like to get them going here!



jbm150 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of lovin' going on.  Good luck on all of those pairings, especially the robustum!


Have one robustum sac now! ;]
Thanks!

---------- Post added 01-26-2014 at 07:54 PM ----------

Here are some of the first egg sacs I have pulled this year!

_Cyriopagopus_ sp."Sumatra"













_Ornithoctonus _sp."Silver/Grey"













More soon!
-Chris

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice sacs! Btw: Are those Phlogiellus sp."Palawan"  always that blue?! Haven't looked into that species but man...they're beautiful!


----------

